# TALLSHIP ADVENTURES



## providence (Jan 17, 2001)

Sailing south fall 2001, Victoria B.C. Canada to Mexico. Berths for 4 paying crew/passengers. email me and also check my web site..www.crosswindscharters.com


----------



## providence (Jan 17, 2001)

Sailing for Mexico and points further south ..........departure date October 2002.......$90.00 US per day....4 berths available.....www.crosswindschsrters.com


----------



## providence (Jan 17, 2001)

Departing Victoria B.C...Sailing for Mexico and points further south ..........departure date October 2002.......$90.00 US per day....4 berths available.....www.crosswindschsrters.com


----------

